# Median Nerve Block Question



## AndieL (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi all,
Any help with this question would be GREATLY appreciated!!!
If an interventionalist does a lumbar median nerve block on L5 how would that be coded??
Should it be 64475x1 unit-64476x1 unit or
64475x1 unit- 64476x2 units?
My confusion comes with the fact that he is actually doing 3 injections for the 3 nerves, however it affects 2 levels of the spine. The CPT definition is no help.
What's the general concensus?


----------



## lavanyamohan (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi,
levels of the spine matters the most-Mostly it is three injections a day-


----------



## AndieL (Nov 13, 2008)

thank you!


----------



## mbort (Nov 13, 2008)

andie,

Can you post the note?


----------



## AndieL (Nov 19, 2008)

i'm not sure i would know how to do that-sorry!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cut and paste  -OR-  type*

Andie,
The best way to post op report is to cut and paste ... then edit out identifying info.
If you can't do that, then just type in (I know, it's a real hassle) the procedure part of the op note. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------

